
A bleak view into the decade to come: Cybersecurity 2020 - Gpetrium
https://gpetrium.com/2019/12/18/2020-the-future-of-cybersecurity-in-the-next-decade/
======
Giornito
That is a truly bleak view of what is to come. I am not sure I want to be part
of this.

~~~
OmegaBlight
Like the author said at the end, I think we have the means to fight against
these threats, we will just need to work hard as a society and to impose clear
redlines not only for ourselves but our partners and adversaries.

